# NEED HELP QUICK!!! D3200 display in viewfinder



## ByeTheWay (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi guys I need a quick answer here if possible. I'm currently freezing my dangles off at the top of the biggest hill for miles in the middle of nowhere. I'm trying to shoot the stars but I can't see if they are in focus because the viewfinder green info bar in the eyepiece is too bright. Can I turn this off? And if so... how? I've pressed every button on the damn thing and I'm about to sack it. -4 Celsius brrrr

Pretty please someone xxx lol


----------



## gardy (Nov 5, 2012)

dont know off hand about how to turn it off but you can try setting your camera to manual focus and going to somewhere around infinity


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 5, 2012)

What gardy said.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, this seems like a simple problem.    Set to manual focus and turn the focus ring to infinity:  I doubt if any stars will be too close or too close to be out of focus !


----------



## ByeTheWay (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks guys that worked ok. but before i left i stumbled apon the answer myself. TURN OFF THE CAMERA. lol i tried every menu atleast three times and all i had to do was get the shot lined up then turn the damn thing on. 

feel a little retarded tbh :blushing:

thanks


----------



## trojancast (Nov 5, 2012)

No need to feel that way.  Good lesson for all of us.  Thanks.


----------

